# CRABs XMAS in July case swap



## shaunous (7/3/14)

So lads, as we spoke about at Mothers Milk, whadda ya's reckon about a brew day, or even just a case swap. Something to get us all together again that involves that wonderful nectar of the gods, beer, and maybe some smoked meat and Jerkey 

Just thought I'd start this so we can organise dates and what we're doing nice and early.


----------



## Arghonaut (8/3/14)

Lets do both! I'd be keen for a Xmas in July case swap, and a brew day in the next month or two.

Need to figure out how the brew day would work. I can brew pretty much anywhere, but do others need electricity etc? Take over a park/house/Country Brewer? 

Happy for people to come to my place for a case swap or brew day, but its a long way, especially for you Grafton peeps. Plenty of space to pitch tents and crashing room inside for a few too though.


----------



## shaunous (8/3/14)

Same here, I'm cool to host it here, but it's the other end of the scale, probably to far for u southern peeps. So really, sp0rk, hurry up and buy a farm in coffs  I do have a big shed, that's powered with concrete floor and tank water. I still haven't even mastered my own brew rig yet though 

Case swap, brew session with a little smoked meat on the side would make a great Saturday adventure, and really, I've travelled a lot further for a lot less, so I don't really mind where it is.

For dates though, I'm pretty well sweet all month, July racing carnival is always a big one but South Cup is Sunday and Maclean Cup the next Saturday isn't a must, the big days are mid week anyway.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (8/3/14)

That sounds good specially if its a while away and I can pencil it in the calendar. Couldn't make it to the Sawty meet-young family, Mrs already had a plan. Got a couple of mates who aren't on this site who could be into it too.


----------



## sp0rk (8/3/14)

Awesome,
Everyone post what dates are good for you during July and we'll narrow it down
I'm Good for the 5th-6th and the 12th-13th
The weekends after that the Mrs is working 3 weeks straight as a carer and will need the car, so if the meet goes up north, I'll need to get a lift with someone
Feel free to start tossing around ideas for what y'all are going to brew for the swap, that way we can avoid people making the same thing
I'm thinking I might make my choc porter, which I spose I should brew soon as it needs a couple of months to age


----------



## Arghonaut (8/3/14)

Im away last weekend of June but nothing on in July. I'll probably brew an Amber ale of some sort.


----------



## shaunous (9/3/14)

Ok so we have 5/6th & 12/13th.

I'll be blind drunk that whole week gambling my pay away and pissing the rest of it up the wall  Although last year I come out well infront after having the week long bender thanx to 2 long shot trifecta's.

So either date is good for me, but probably the 5/6th would be better.


----------



## sp0rk (14/4/14)

So at the last meeting we talked about doing an Xmas in July case swap, where basically you bring along one slab of your beers (24 bottles) and swap them with others to get a mix of 24 other beers
I'm really keen to get this happening, if you guys want we can do an epic brew day beforehand if you want, or we can just wait until some time in July to meet up and swap beers
Thoughts?
There was also the idea of a beer camp thrown around...

I'll get on to Matt from Country Brewer and Courtney from Mother's Milk to see if they'd be up for participating too


----------



## Arghonaut (14/4/14)

Yeah this would be lots of fun. If someone wants to organise a brew day id be keen, otherwise lets just focus on the Xmas in July.

My place is always an option if people don't mind the extra drive to bello, there is space to crash inside or pitch a tent. Im on 150 acres backing onto national park, so don't have to worry about noise 

But if the Grafton peeps want to have it up there that is fine, i can make the drive aslong as there is somewhere to sleep.


----------



## shaunous (14/4/14)

Im easy, i'd drive to Bello and throw out the swag, or can hold it at my farm 15mins south of Grafton.

Keen for the case swap.

Keen for the Brew Day.


----------



## sp0rk (14/4/14)

I'm more then happy to come out to Bello 
I could even bring the smoker along


----------



## shaunous (14/4/14)

sp0rk said:


> I could even bring the smoker along


Good call...


----------



## Arghonaut (14/4/14)

sp0rk said:


> I'm more then happy to come out to Bello
> I could even bring the smoker along


Damn good idea! I have a wood fired pizza oven too, between them we would have some tasty food!


----------



## shaunous (14/4/14)

Mmmmm Hells Yeh.

Dates first I suppose, then go from there.



P.s. Got mods to merge the 2 Xmas in July threads so we are not cluttering our club forum.


----------



## Arghonaut (15/4/14)

5th/6th or 12th/13th of July?

I'd prefer 12/13 but can do 5/6 if it's better for everyone.


----------



## shaunous (15/4/14)

How bout we leave 5/6th and 12/13th both open until some of the others make their minds up.

Both are big weekends either way for me, but I'm still young enough to back up


----------



## sp0rk (17/4/14)

I've just been into Mother's Milk for a few drinks and Courtney said he's up for joining the case swap
Likewise Matt from Country Brewer is in too
So I'm think beer camp would be best reserved for the actual swap
We can order a giant slab of meat and throw it in my smoker
So it would be awesome if we could get a big turnout
If you've got any mates that brew, get them involved
Let me know what you think, gents


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

I have meat 

How much freezer burnt venison do you want  But I seriously have a fair bit of meat. & Freezer burnt venison. I'll bring my Aldi smoker to.


I'll make Stu come, he wont have a choice, i'll even provide the space for his case swap brews :super:


----------



## sp0rk (18/4/14)

Winning!


----------



## skb (19/4/14)

So is this case swap open to all ? Sorry noob here don't want to crash a private party you guys all seem to know each other...

The other thing is WTF is Bello all I can guess is that it is south of Grafton, but shit a lot of things are south of Grafton


----------



## shaunous (19/4/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE295ggKbHU\\

Yeh Mutha Fuka!!!


----------



## sp0rk (20/4/14)

skb said:


> So is this case swap open to all ? Sorry noob here don't want to crash a private party you guys all seem to know each other...
> 
> The other thing is WTF is Bello all I can guess is that it is south of Grafton, but shit a lot of things are south of Grafton


If you're up this way, you're more than welcome
Bello = Bellingen, about 15 minutes south of Coffs Harbour


----------



## sp0rk (20/4/14)

shaunous said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE295ggKbHU\\
> 
> Yeh Mutha Fuka!!!


You've been drinking again, haven't you?


----------



## eungaibitter1 (23/4/14)

Either weekend is good. Bello not far up the road. I can contribute some tasty duck and/or chicken for the feed. Smoked duck legs sounds not bad at all.


----------



## skelly22 (28/4/14)

I am up for the case swap too guys, any dates in July are fine for me at the moment. Just need to get a suitable brew on for then!
Shane


----------



## shaunous (7/5/14)

Hey lads, my joint is probably out for the case swap/meat-athon/piss-up for now. Will see closer to the date, but if Arghonaut's still keen to have it at his house in Bello, well maybe we lock it in there. I havnt been to Bello in many years, so would be good for a look around.


----------



## Arghonaut (7/5/14)

My place is still fine, lets choose a date, i reckon the 5th/6th, if someone can't make that date speak up otherwise lets lock it in so we can sort out numbers and details.

I am about 20 mins out of bello, 35 mins from Coffs, at the base of the dorrigo plateau backing onto national park. People are welcome to stay, depending on numbers that may be in a bed, on the couch, an airbed on the floor, or a tent!

Ill stack up a nice bonfire and have the wood fired oven fired up inside to keep us warm. I have two kids and my niece and nephew will also be there so feel free to bring the family.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (7/5/14)

5th/6th is good for me.


----------



## shaunous (7/5/14)

5/6th is good for me.


----------



## shaunous (7/5/14)

*5/6th July*
Argohnaut
Eungaibitter
Shaunous


----------



## sp0rk (20/5/14)

5/6 works for me too (I think, I'll confirm)
Brewing my swap beer this weekend


----------



## shaunous (20/5/14)

How we going to work it, as we'll probably only be a small group, and I havent done case swaps before. Do we need a coupla tallies per swapper, or???


----------



## Lincoln2 (20/5/14)

h34r:


----------



## sp0rk (24/5/14)

I'd say make enough for a case, which is 12
Worst case only 6 of us swap, that's enough for 2 tallies of each beer


----------



## sp0rk (24/5/14)

I guess if y'all want, post what you're brewing so we don't all brew the same thing
I'm doing a British Bitter with EKG and Fuggles


----------



## Arghonaut (24/5/14)

American wheat with Citra, BRY-97.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (24/5/14)

Probably an Amarillo hopped pale ale. Its fermenting now and just my second AG brew, planning another with cascade but that might not make it in time.

Edit: might not make it in time


----------



## sp0rk (25/5/14)

Overshot my mash in temp (miscalculated the strike temp), hop plugs blocked my pickup, only got out 18L into cube and I don't even know if it was still hot enough to pasteurise by the time I got it unblock and used my kaixin pump to get it in
Calling it now that I reckon I'll get my first infection...
What a shithouse brew day


----------



## Arghonaut (26/5/14)

Heh. Mine wasn't quite that bad, burner was playing up and couldn't hold a low setting without going out, ended up losing an extra 3 litres to evaporation as a result. Topped it up with filtered water, hopefully no dramas!


----------



## shaunous (26/5/14)

Well im doing an IPA-ish partial. I need to disassemble and fully clean my 3v rig and pump, and thats a few hours I wont have for a while.


----------



## sp0rk (30/5/14)

The smoker is getting a lick of paint this weekend ready for the event, looking forward to delicious meats and a couple of brews


----------



## shaunous (30/5/14)

Saweeeeet.

Hows that Infection Ale going


----------



## eungaibitter1 (30/5/14)

Don't mean to throw a spanner in but will there be an arvo sesh to this? Duo I play in have landed a gig on the night of the fifth. That won't be til later so am keen to come that afternoon.


----------



## shaunous (30/5/14)

Where's the gig?


----------



## eungaibitter1 (31/5/14)

A 40th party. Just outside of Macksville I think.


----------



## shaunous (31/5/14)

Arrrr ok, thought it might have been a little closer.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (31/5/14)

Still don't know the exact details. The guitarist teed it up yesterday. I'd ideally like to do both. Mrs has volunteered to drive as she loves it in Bello and would gladly hang out there.


----------



## sp0rk (1/6/14)

Infection ale doesn't look infected yet, might make it out ok 
Didn't get round to painting as it was way too wet


----------



## shaunous (1/6/14)

I'll supply the sweet potato


----------



## Arghonaut (2/6/14)

eungaibitter1 said:


> Don't mean to throw a spanner in but will there be an arvo sesh to this? Duo I play in have landed a gig on the night of the fifth. That won't be til later so am keen to come that afternoon.


We haven't really decided anything apart from holding it that weekend. Happy to do the swap and have a sesh in the arvo before/during/after getting food on. its about an hour from my place to Macksville. 

Sp0rk how many rsvp's you got so far? At the moment it looks like a 6-pack swap


----------



## sp0rk (2/6/14)

It's looking that way
I'll flick brewmatt a pm and I'll flick out an email to the non AHB/facebook guys today too


----------



## eungaibitter1 (2/6/14)

Nice one Arghonaut. Had this in mind well before the other came up. We were a bit hammered rehearsing the other night but guitarist is a sometimes brewer half keen to come along too. Likely scenario we'll go straight to gig from the meet up.


----------



## shaunous (2/6/14)

Even if they are not brewing, tell them to come along.


----------



## Arghonaut (3/6/14)

Damn, beer has stalled at 1025, didn't have my heat lamp plugged in and it has been getting a bit cool overnight.

Still a krausen, put the lamp in the ferm fridge, set at 20c, gave it a swirl, hope it kicks off and finishes, i've got another beer in a cube waiting its turn!


----------



## sp0rk (3/6/14)

Hmm, just realised my beer is in a cube with no tap (first time ever fermenting like this)
Going to have to use some hose as a wine thief
Yay, another possible source of infection!


----------



## eungaibitter1 (3/6/14)

Just bottled mine last night. Got word about gig. Should be able to come along to brew meet up til around five the arvo.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (3/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Even if they are not brewing, tell them to come along.


Bloke is keen but has no brew to swap.


----------



## shaunous (3/6/14)

eungaibitter1 said:


> Bloke is keen but has no brew to swap.


Tell him to bring some Coopers Pale Tallies 

But seriously though, us swappers are bringing 2 tallies per person Swapping?

What about food?

What about drinks that day/arvo/night?

Maybe should start a 'What to Bring' list so we all don't bring a pork shoulder each and zero beers and vege's. That and get a confirm in who's actually coming.


----------



## shaunous (4/6/14)

Brew Matt, Are you coming to this Shin-Dig, would be a good place to drink all them Show beers you have left over 

I can bring cider in my porta keg set-up (If there is any left over from my 30th)


Which leads me to, If your doing nothing on the 14th June, your Welcome to come sit around a bondfire out at my farm, so far the wood is stacked to the size of about 2 shipping containers side by side, should keep us warm


----------



## Arghonaut (4/6/14)

Damn I'm in the Hunter for work on the 14th, love a good beer by a good fire!

Kinda need an idea on numbers so we know how much food and booze we need.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Brew Matt, Are you coming to this Shin-Dig, would be a good place to drink all them Show beers you have left over
> 
> I can bring cider in my porta keg set-up (If there is any left over from my 30th)
> 
> ...


Im there.

Might need some bourbon as well


----------



## shaunous (4/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Im there.
> Might need some bourbon as well


That's a given.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/6/14)

You better invite the Koyogle crowd the the bonfire. 

Could mean the difference between toasting marshmallows & singing kumbaya-my-lord or waking up next morning with a house full of cows, a bunch of scared mormons stuck up a tree and a note from the police saying that the tractor is ready to be picked up from the police station at Nymboida.


----------



## Arghonaut (7/6/14)

Scored a stack of ingredients from the occasional parrot yesterday. Amongst other things:

3kg Tettnang, 2.5kg Cluster, 2.5kg Hallertau, 2.2kg Northern brewer, 1.5kg Nelson Sauvin, 2kg PoR, 2.2kg Willamette and 2.7kg of a mystery hop labelled "K".

​Also a 25kg sack of Best malz dark caramel malt.

Way more than i need. Let me know if you want some of something and ill swap it for a bottle or two of your finest


----------



## shaunous (8/6/14)

Right-O gents.

I've been hunting and gathering all things exotic for us to feast on.

Duck (whole)

Below in the form of mixed sausages.
-Goat
-Old mutton
-Lamb
-Wild pig
-Home grown beef

No ones going hungry on the 5th/6th of July at Arghonauts farm, unless your a vegetarian 

PM me about the ingredients you want to get rid of Arghonaut, I would probably take some.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/6/14)

Which level of "I best be getting my ass to that gathering" shall I not bother about.

Shaunus has in his " infinate stupidaty" offered me a "Coopers Mild" filled lift to said event.

I was going to drive my 1961 Morris Minor Ute to said event...but the better offer, and the reality of taking a decent swag , has made made the event almost plausable.


----------



## shaunous (8/6/14)

Convoy!!!


----------



## sp0rk (11/6/14)

I'm taking my 2 room tent, so if anyone doesn't have a tent, they're welcome to sleep in the other room (or cuddle up to me  )
I may or may not snore/groan in my sleep...


----------



## shaunous (11/6/14)

Im taking my tiny swag that I got when I was 14yrs old, designed to be strapped to a horse saddle. There is definitely no room for cuddling


----------



## Arghonaut (11/6/14)

There will be plenty of room inside at this point unless there is a rapid increase in numbers 

My swap beer is getting an extended crash chill at the moment because i fkn hate bottling and can't motivate myself to get around to it


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/6/14)

Arghonaut said:


> There will be plenty of room inside at this point unless there is a rapid increase in numbers


And in the morning......after Argonaut realises that it may not have been a wise move.....we promise to return all the farm animals next door.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Im taking my tiny swag that I got when I was 14yrs old, designed to be strapped to a horse saddle. There is definitely no room for cuddling


You dont cuddle your horse..?


----------



## shaunous (11/6/14)

Arghonaut said:


> My swap beer is getting an extended crash chill at the moment because i fkn hate bottling and can't motivate myself to get around to it


Good, im not the only one then


----------



## shaunous (11/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You dont cuddle your horse..?


Only if im the big spoon, no way i'd wanna wake up to a horse's appendage poking me in the back being the little spoon


----------



## sp0rk (11/6/14)

Yet another for still not having bottled yet
Infact, I think I'm gonna have to go buy some PET longies to bottle my beer, I need my very few tallies for my upcoming belgian dark strong


----------



## Arghonaut (11/6/14)

I was thinking the same, don't want to give away my swing tops. Plus it means i can put it off till after I'm in Coffs next 




Ducatiboy stu said:


> And in the morning......after Argonaut realises that it may not have been a wise move.....we promise to return all the farm animals next door.


You'd just be saving the old man some hassle, our house cows are next door and he has to bring them over every morning to milk them


----------



## shaunous (11/6/14)

I got 15x Copper Tun PET bottles for $16 at the Grafton brew shop last week, sick of giving samples away and never getting the bottles back. Old mate couldnt find the correct price for them, but that'd be close anyway.


I have been looking for coke bottles for the giving away for taste testers type thing, but cant seem to come up with any from food wholesalers and the such

$16 for 15 bottles is still pretty good but i'd like em cheaper.


----------



## Arghonaut (11/6/14)

Yeah, ill see what they have in at Country Brewer, i probably have enough loyalty credit to cover it.

Ordered a 150 litre pot for my birthday....... wonder if my nasa burner can handle quad batches, might even get its maiden run on the swap weekend. Probably need to beef up the stand for it too.

We should do a collaborative brew day sometime and make a shedload of beer and use up some of the 18 kgs of hops i now i have in my fridge.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/6/14)

Maybe the July swap meet......


----------



## shaunous (11/6/14)

I bottled my IPA this arvo in a great rush before the outlaws turned up for dinner. It's definitely not as good as the one I've just polished off and entered into the Grafton Show that most of you liked (except the judges  ) Hopefully it tastes better after a coupla weeks in the bottle, I did change the recipe when I promised myself I wouldn't.


----------



## sp0rk (12/6/14)

Arghonaut said:


> Scored a stack of ingredients from the occasional parrot yesterday. Amongst other things:
> 
> 3kg Tettnang, 2.5kg Cluster, 2.5kg Hallertau, 2.2kg Northern brewer, 1.5kg Nelson Sauvin, 2kg PoR, 2.2kg Willamette and 2.7kg of a mystery hop labelled "K".
> 
> ...


I just went and picked up the rest of his grain (i'd say maybe 50kg of assorted dark malts and other odds and ends) for the princely sum of $10 
Anyone need a shitload of choc malt or roast barley?
I have a feeling I'll be pumping out quite a few batches of my choc porter....


----------



## shaunous (12/6/14)

Yes please, both of u...


----------



## sp0rk (13/6/14)

I weighed the light crystal last night, there's around 20kg there and it's very crunchy so I'd guess it's pretty fresh
I don't think I'll be needing spec malt for a long time
Now just to stock up on base malt...


----------



## shaunous (13/6/14)

Let me know what excess you dont need sp0rk, i'll happily do questionable favours for ingredients


----------



## sp0rk (14/6/14)

Prepare thineself, the big man is coming


----------



## shaunous (14/6/14)

sp0rk said:


> Prepare thineself, the big man is coming


Huh?


----------



## sp0rk (14/6/14)

I'm saying I have a large penis and you'll have to accommodate it if you want some of that grain


----------



## Arghonaut (14/6/14)

Haha.

What did you get all up spark? I'll swap you some hops and/or some of the dark caramel malt i got (which is actually more of a medium, 60-120 EBC) for a kg or so of light crystal and half a kg of choc.


----------



## sp0rk (15/6/14)

I still haven't weighed all of it yet, I'll get round to it some time this week


----------



## Arghonaut (16/6/14)

So what time can you guys get here to kick things off? Eungai needs to leave at 5, want to try and kick things off at 3? Get in an arvo sesh, get the smoker going and meats cooking for a later dinner. I'll be here all day so happy for people to arrive any time.

Are you guys bringing a +1 or flying solo? Just trying to get an idea on numbers. At the moment its looking like about 4-5 swappers plus 4-5 extras.

I was thinking of inviting some non brewer friends who are keen on learning more.


----------



## shaunous (16/6/14)

Im bringing my big ugly hairy partner, HIS name is Ducati Stu.

Thinking of leaving around lunch time, depending on Stu.


----------



## sp0rk (16/6/14)

I'm wanting to hit Sawtell Chilli Fest in the morning, so 3 sounds good
I've just realised I only have either my pathetic little motorbike or mrs sp0rk's little Mazda 121, both of which are too small to transport the smoker
Would anyone be willing to grab it from my place at Boambee East (just south of Coffs) for me please?
Will give you an extra couple of tallies of my finest for the favour
Mrs sp0rk will most likely be coming out, will confirm if she'll be there all night or not
I'll hit up Matt from Country Brewer to see if he's still coming or not, I'm pretty sure Courtney from Mother's Milk couldn't make it last time we spoke
Anyone heard from Brew Matt lately? not sure if he's coming or not


----------



## Arghonaut (16/6/14)

I've got to drop my brother in law at the airport the day before the swap, could pick up the smoker then. How big is it?


----------



## shaunous (16/6/14)

If Arghonaut cannot, I can sp0rk. Will be heading past with Stu anyway.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Im bringing my big ugly hairy partner, HIS name is Ducati Stu.


Hope Linc can come. He can bring his little hairy partner.


----------



## shaunous (16/6/14)

Haha, would be great if he could. All 4 of us could squash in my car.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/6/14)

I bettrr check I dont have my kids that weekend...or we are going to need a bus


----------



## Arghonaut (17/6/14)

The more minions for fetching beer the better


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/6/14)

Indeed


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/6/14)

well....looks like I have the kids that wekend...


----------



## sp0rk (17/6/14)

Can they get their RSA's in time?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/6/14)

Nah...we will run the gauntlet.


----------



## shaunous (18/6/14)

So Stu are u coming?
Brew Matt are u coming? Swapping?

Don't forget to bring a coupla extra brews for the host also guys.

I have some old mutton that would go alright smoked to lads.
This to go with the venison sausages. The goat and roo sausages have been eaten already because dad forgot to tell mum what they were and that they were mine, she cooked them thinking they were normal snags. Still deciding wether we need the duck I got a coupla weeks ago also. so leave me in charge of meat ey 

Although I don't have any pork, and pork would have to be the first choice of meat to smoke.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/14)

I am there. Kids or no kids.

If your taking the trayback then kids will have to stay at god knows where...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/14)

I will see if I can get some whole ducks. 

Bettrr bring some camp ovens boys


----------



## shaunous (18/6/14)

I've got a decent sized camp oven.

I'll be driving the Nissan, although the piece of crap threw up the engine warning light and after checking the Crankshaft Position Sensor it's had something rubbing on it, so something bad has happened and come amiss. I hate cars.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/14)

So kids are good Saun. Will give you a taste of the future 

I have an oval camp oven. 

Kids eat what everyone else eats. Including bacon & eggs cor breakfast.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/6/14)

I have organised a whole duck to bring.


----------



## sp0rk (19/6/14)

I dunno what to bring now, you lads sound like you've got the meat sorted
Might grab a bunch of potatoes and sweet potatoes and chuck them in
Sweet potato, butter and brown sugar is amazing slow cooked in the smoker
Maybe some salads and junk too


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

I have home grown sweet potatoes.

You bring the potatoes and beer sp0rk


----------



## Arghonaut (19/6/14)

Duck is good, one of my kids has a mammalian meat allergy, having something in there he can try will keep him happy.

I 'll put a few pizzas in the wood oven in the arvo to keep us going till dinner time.

When i get a chance i'll write up some directions and my contact details and pm them to you all.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/6/14)

Just collect me from The Federal.


----------



## Arghonaut (19/6/14)

Thats what i have to do for half my mates that come up from Sydney, they get lost too easy 

Hmm Might get some pork too, can't do Xmas in July without pork!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/6/14)

Mmmmm...pig.....


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

Pork in the smoker would be best. I've done most meats, and nothing soaks up the smokey goodness like pork.

I'm only thinking, but I skinned my duck because I never had time to boil water to de-feather it. So the duck I have would really need to be slow cooked. I might leave my quack quack in the freezer.

How about we start a list of all coming, swapping and what each will bring?


----------



## sp0rk (20/6/14)

I'll hit up my butcher about some pork, will see if he gets back to me with a decent price


----------



## Arghonaut (20/6/14)

Reply and edit as needed:

Coming (non swappers in brackets)
Argho (Plus wife, 2x kids, and 5 or so friends + family...possibly more )
sp0rk (plus wife?)
Shaunous
Stu
Eungai

Food:
Duck (stu)
Mutton + sausages (Shaunuos)
Sweet Potato (Shaunous)
Pork (sp0rk)
Potato (sp0rk)
Pizza (Argho)
Bacon for brekky (Argho - from the Bello butchery, best bacon)
Eggs for Brekky (Argho's chooks)

Beer:
Keg of amber ale (Argho)


I have fridge space for kegs, but no pouring facilities, i just have a single picnic tap for my one running off a soda stream, and they are pin lock disconnects.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/6/14)

Stu + kids ( possibly ) 7&9

might get 2 ducks, depending on availabilty & camp ovens. There farm raised and cheap.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (20/6/14)

Coming for the arvo. Swapping some form of ale. It might be american IPA from what I've since read.I see there's no chook on the food list. Happy to chip in even if I'm not round for dinner but who knows? If I'm too pissed to make it back and play...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/6/14)

Might need some camp ovens.

I have an oval one that fits a whole duck. But will need another one..

Unless we smoke/oven/something the other duck.


----------



## shaunous (20/6/14)

I've never put a duck in my camp oven, but can check to tomorrow, it's pretty big.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/6/14)

Just bring it anyway.


----------



## Arghonaut (21/6/14)

Caught some kingfish and trevally today, might save some to go in the smoker, yummy.


----------



## Arghonaut (22/6/14)

I've a big gas oven (800 wide) and a smaller wood oven for cooking if needed too.


----------



## Arghonaut (22/6/14)

Thread spam....

So ive spoken to my family and a couple of friends that want to come, if everyone turns up we will have 16 adults and 9 kids. 

Told everyone to come around 3pm, aiming to have dinner at 6pm (bit early but helps out friends with young kids).

Then hopefully it won't be raining and we can light a fire outside to sit around sinking beers till the wee hours.


----------



## shaunous (22/6/14)

Sounds good to me.

We'll aim to get there a bit earlier if thats cool. Sort out all our gear and food and see what we can whip up with what we got.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/6/14)

Whats the kids age range.

Mine are farm kids, so most likely to cime back filthy. 

They eat just about anything, but regardless, I get the "Dad...im hungry" every hr.

Shall grab some kids food...prob apples,manderins, water melon etc.... Im not really a chips & lollies dad...


----------



## Arghonaut (22/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> We'll aim to get there a bit earlier if thats cool. Sort out all our gear and food and see what we can whip up with what we got.


Yep get here whenever you like, good to get all set up and plan when stuff needs to go in the oven/smoker etc.



Ducatiboy stu said:


> Whats the kids age range.
> 
> Mine are farm kids, so most likely to cime back filthy.
> 
> ...


My kids are 7 and 3, range of all of em will be 9 - 3. Most of them also farm kids, i was planning to fill them all up with homemade pizza in the arvo, fruit also an excellent idea.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/6/14)

I am sure they will be fine then


----------



## shaunous (22/6/14)

Does a corny of cider count as a kid??

Kidding, I'm not bringing cider, better stick it beers I think


----------



## Arghonaut (25/6/14)

My Mrs likes cider  

Tried a bottle of my swap beer last night, not really happy with how it turned out, the last American wheat I did was nicer. Hopefully improves once fully carbed.


----------



## shaunous (25/6/14)

Im trying one of mine tonight, first time i've used PET bottles and half of them arent solid as a rock, still squishy, been at 20*c for 2 weeks, i figured they would be as hard as a rock to squeeze them by now. Im hoping they come good or this isnt always the case with PET bottles that are carbonated.


----------



## sp0rk (26/6/14)

Only bottled my swap beers on monday night,I fecken hate twist top longies...
Will give one a taste mid next week to see if they're a disaster or not :/
Sorry I didn't reply on the offers for picking up the smoker, it totally slipped my mind
Anyone still able to help out?

I'll also be bringing a bit of my faux-whiskey out, she's fairly smokey but not bad with coke


----------



## Lincoln2 (26/6/14)

Dear Arghonaut (and other CRABs), if it isn’t too late, are you able to accommodate some ambassadors from the Kyogle Gentlemen Brewers?

At our meeting yesterday it was decided to send 2 representatives: Vice President (Western Chapter) aka Scott and; Sergeant at Arms, Headquarters Chapter (aka yours truly).

We are quiet, polite, old-fashioned, conservative and clean living. Our idea of excitement is to discuss the best form of insulation for our mash tuns and compare copper with stainless steel. Shaunous, Stu & Spork can vouch for our impeccable manners.

I bottled a milk stout on Sunday, so if it turns out drinkable I’d be happy to bring a dozen for swapping.
I can also bring some local bacon for a bacon-off as I find your claim that Bello bacon is the best somewhat surprising.

[SIZE=11pt]We are self-sufficient with swags etc.[/SIZE]


----------



## Lincoln2 (26/6/14)

[SIZE=11pt]Oops, double post..[/SIZE]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/14)

Mmmmm....Bacon at 20 paces......


----------



## sp0rk (26/6/14)

I'm happy for you to come as long as you keep it kid friendly 
But srsly, if Arghonaut is happy to have y'all over I'm more than happy to vouch for you


----------



## shaunous (26/6/14)

I wouldnt trust the bloke with my daughter, but he brings one hell of a moustache to the table  

Tasted my beer last night, still way under-carbed and not as good as the first IPA i entered into the Brew-Comp that this one was based off.

But it'll do you bastards


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/14)

They can tie the horse & sulky up out the front.


----------



## Arghonaut (26/6/14)

More than happy for you to join us!

Just kegged my house amber, should be ready for some tastings on the night 

Look forward to the bacon showdown!


----------



## sp0rk (26/6/14)

Lincoln2 said:


> I can also bring some local bacon for a bacon-off as I find your claim that Bello bacon is the best somewhat surprising.


After tasting it, I have come to the decision that Ebor bacon is the best bacon


----------



## Arghonaut (26/6/14)

Just attempted to send directions and contact details to everyone i know is coming, if you didn't receive let me know and i will attempt again


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/14)

Ill be at The Federal.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/14)

sp0rk said:


> After tasting it, I have come to the decision that Ebor bacon is the best bacon


Dont be starting to pick a fight.....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/14)

The Kyogle chapter have redied the stead.


----------



## Arghonaut (26/6/14)

sp0rk said:


> After tasting it, I have come to the decision that Ebor bacon is the best bacon


Cant make such a claim unless you're planning on entering some into the bacon showdown


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/14)

Well...our transport is sorted


----------



## shaunous (26/6/14)

Don't laugh Stu, that may be how we are getting there  

My car is half apart.


----------



## shaunous (26/6/14)

sp0rk said:


> After tasting it, I have come to the decision that Ebor bacon is the best bacon


Where'd u get Bacon at Ebor?


----------



## skelly22 (26/6/14)

Hey All, sorry for the late reply. I am keen ( plus have the missus tasked up to come along for the drive)to come for a couple of hours in the evening if that's okay by our generous host? I have a amber ale to exchange. I will bring along a case for swapping... It's ready for bottling now but might not be carbed in time. Consider it a beer that will improve with age! 

Food wise i hope to bring a fresh fish or two ( kingy or snapper hopefully) if the weather is good enough to get out Saturday morning. Would be great smoked or bbq'd. 

Shane


----------



## shaunous (26/6/14)

Being Irish I thought you'd only be bringing Potatoes


----------



## sp0rk (26/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Where'd u get Bacon at Ebor?


I had it on a roll from the little cafe with all the teapots
They have it for sale at the servo too, I think


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Don't laugh Stu, that may be how we are getting there
> 
> My car is half apart.


Better grab another 2 horses. 

They still got hitching posts at Nymboida.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/6/14)

skelly22 said:


> Hey All, sorry for the late reply. I am keen ( plus have the missus tasked up to come along for the drive)to come for a couple of hours in the evening if that's okay by our generous host? I have a amber ale to exchange.
> Shane


Couple of hours = your staying night. 

You have now been voted as the official morning breakfast bacon judge.

Your staying. Mrs Skelly can leave at will. 

We will drop you home some time next week


----------



## shaunous (27/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Couple of hours = your staying night.
> 
> You have now been voted as the official morning breakfast bacon judge.
> 
> ...


Arrrrr Belligen, I spent a month there one weekend :lol:


----------



## Arghonaut (27/6/14)

So we need to engage eungai and skelly in a drinking contest to prevent their foolish leaving plans.


----------



## sp0rk (27/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Better grab another 2 horses.
> 
> They still got hitching posts at Nymboida.


And at the Dorrigo pub


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/6/14)

sp0rk said:


> And at the Dorrigo pub


True that.


----------



## sp0rk (27/6/14)

Still haven't heard back from Brew Matt :/


----------



## Brew Matt (27/6/14)

sp0rk said:


> Still haven't heard back from Brew Matt :/


Hi Sp0rk, thanks for asking. Yes I will be there with Mrs Brew Matt. I let Arghonaut know yesterday. I haven't bottled my brew yet for the swap, so do not know how it turned out. Will add my name to the list when I know.


----------



## Arghonaut (27/6/14)

With the recent additions we are now up to 24 adults and 11 kids if all show up. Will confirm with the last couple of maybe's next week.

Might need to check we have enough food! How big is your smoker sp0rk? One of the maybes is the bello butcher and his family, might hit him up for a discount on something big if they decide to come


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/6/14)

If you can organise a spit, we could all throw in a few bucks and get a whole pig or sheep


----------



## sp0rk (27/6/14)

Good to hear you're coming Matt 
Can you please bring my stuff from the Grafton Show if you've still got it floating around?
My smoker is a 44 gallon drum on it's side with 2 BBQ grills in it for cooking on
I'll pop by country brewer this afternoon and see if Matt is still coming


In other news, Courtney from Mother's Milk sent me a message last night offering for us to do a brew day at the shop using their 3V rig if we want
And he hinted at the possibility of a CRABs collaboration brew that can go on tap in store...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/6/14)

Nice


----------



## Arghonaut (27/6/14)

sp0rk said:


> Good to hear you're coming Matt
> Can you please bring my stuff from the Grafton Show if you've still got it floating around?
> My smoker is a 44 gallon drum on it's side with 2 BBQ grills in it for cooking on
> I'll pop by country brewer this afternoon and see if Matt is still coming
> ...


Cool, need to think how much meat we will need to fill 30-40 stomachs. 3 pork legs plus the various bits everyone is bringing?

Whats the capacity of their 3v rig?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/6/14)

Better organise some bread.

Might see what the local bakery will charge for a big bag or 2 of burger buns.


----------



## Arghonaut (28/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Better organise some bread.
> 
> Might see what the local bakery will charge for a big bag or 2 of burger buns.


Yeah good idea. I was thinking of grabbing a few loaves of turkish bread for bacon and eggs in the morning too.

Really hope it doesn't rain, a lot of people to squash inside if it does!


----------



## shaunous (28/6/14)

Never rely on the weather, who cares, we'll get by, and people who winge about the weather would winge about winning $100.

Wouldn't be the first time I've drank beer in the rain


----------



## skelly22 (29/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Couple of hours = your staying night.
> You have now been voted as the official morning breakfast bacon judge.
> Your staying. Mrs Skelly can leave at will.
> We will drop you home some time next week


My knowledge of bacon is probably not up to your level Stu so the title might be wasted on me!! I will see how we go! Shaun- no potatoes but I do have a fun spud gun I could bring along!! Shoots a humble potatoe about 100m makes for a bit of fun target shooting while standing around drinking beers. Not suitable if there is livestock and kids around though so I may just leave it in the ute incase we have a dire need of entertainment


----------



## Arghonaut (30/6/14)

My brother has a lump of pork in the freezer from his father in laws farm (he thinks its a leg), he's going to bring that.

Sp0rk are you still looking at getting some pork?

If you, me and my brother each bring a chunk of pork that should just about do us along with the duck and other things. Ill get a few kg of sausages from the butcher just in case too.


----------



## shaunous (30/6/14)

I'll bring my smoker ey, sounds like we may need it.

Dunno which meats im bringing yet (Or how the hell we are getting there if all the parts I ordered dont get here by friday, currently front section of engine is in a million bits).

I have 2 small Venison roasts
All the other meats i spoke about are in Glen Innes in my freezer, and my relied upon courier aint going back up again now till after our shindig, but i've got a freezer here full of meats i'll look through.


----------



## Arghonaut (30/6/14)

Can any of the other guys coming from or heading through Grafton grab you if your parts don't arrive?

We'll figure out some way to get you here if we have to


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

Arghonaut said:


> Can any of the other guys coming from or heading through Grafton grab you if your parts don't arrive?
> 
> We'll figure out some way to get you here if we have to


Me and my kids are ( hopefully ) coming with Saun. I was going to drive but the gearbox in my ute has spat a few bearings* and sounds like a group of tomcats on heat.

* and since it has a Toyota Celica 5 speed, and the bearings are "unique" to toyota its becoming a challenge to find parts for it without having to go to toyota with a bank account not even Gina could afford....


----------



## Arghonaut (30/6/14)

Hopefully his parts arrive then.. If you run out of options I could always grab you off the train at Urunga, or in Coffs if you can convince your horse to drag you that far


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

Can see my 2 boys getting of the train.......each holding a duck by the neck.


----------



## shaunous (30/6/14)

as someone famously once said 'She'll Be Right Mate'.


In more depressing news, the IPA i've brewed for the swap has been a fuk-up, but hopefully should get enough to swap.
Out of the 3 I have taste tested, 2 were flat as a tack, with no sediment, so in my bottling hurry before the Outlaws come out for dinner 2 weeks ago I have missed priming some of the bottles, fukin hopeless. I'll have to check each brew under lamp and seperate ones with and without sediment.


----------



## sp0rk (30/6/14)

Arghonaut said:


> My brother has a lump of pork in the freezer from his father in laws farm (he thinks its a leg), he's going to bring that.
> 
> Sp0rk are you still looking at getting some pork?
> 
> If you, me and my brother each bring a chunk of pork that should just about do us along with the duck and other things. Ill get a few kg of sausages from the butcher just in case too.


Sounds good
If your butcher is coming out, we should hit him up for a couple of on the bone shoulders, they go amazing on the smoker
If we can get my smoker out there by friday Arvo, I can either ride out early saturday morning and get her fired up nice and early and chuck the pork on, get it smoking for a good long time, or just teach Arghonaut how to do it (if he doesn't know how already) beforehand
I'll have a go tomorrow morning at putting the smoker and stand in the car, but I doubt she'll fit

Most yanks say 1.5 hours per pound for pulled pork, so for a 4kg pork shoulder you're looking at around 12 hours
Of course if we're not pulling it, 8 hours is a good time for charcoal roasted pork, I'm not sure if having multiples bits of pork will really add to the time or not
I bought 20kg of charcoal the other week, so I've got plenty there
I have a some hickory chips left, may be enough for this, if anyone has any other suggestions for smoking wood/some laying around just let me know
I'll grab a big tub of sour cream, a couple bags of grated cheese and some fresh chives for the potatoes, I'm sure the kids will love that (if none of them are lactose intolerant...)


----------



## Arghonaut (30/6/14)

sp0rk said:


> Sounds good
> If your butcher is coming out, we should hit him up for a couple of on the bone shoulders, they go amazing on the smoker
> If we can get my smoker out there by friday Arvo, I can either ride out early saturday morning and get her fired up nice and early and chuck the pork on, get it smoking for a good long time, or just teach Arghonaut how to do it (if he doesn't know how already) beforehand
> I'll have a go tomorrow morning at putting the smoker and stand in the car, but I doubt she'll fit
> ...


I'll talk to his boss tomorrow and see if they are coming, we work together.

I reckon charcoal roasted is probably the way to go, then we can do it all on Saturday. I'll be pretty busy getting everything else ready, not sure ill have the time/patience to learn how to use a smoker  I could still pick it up on Friday after dropping my brother in law at the airport if that makes it easier.

Ive got 120 acres of trees and several chainsaws if thats any help for smoking chips, or I can pick up some more in Coffs from TCB if you reckon we will need them.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

Better grab some plastic cutlery and plates..

Ill check out the wholesaler in town and see what they have


----------



## Arghonaut (30/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Better grab some plastic cutlery and plates..
> 
> Ill check out the wholesaler in town and see what they have


Yeah, the numbers have shot past the point where i have enough plates and cutlery to go around. 

Plastic beer glasses too, or BYO if you have a favourite, I've only got about half a dozen glass ones at the moment, too many accidents


----------



## shaunous (30/6/14)

I've got some Hickory smoking chips left, and shitloads of dead Red Gum tree's about, never used it yet, but apparently its the goods. according to this below.


----------



## sp0rk (30/6/14)

Arghonaut said:


> I'll talk to his boss tomorrow and see if they are coming, we work together.
> 
> I reckon charcoal roasted is probably the way to go, then we can do it all on Saturday. I'll be pretty busy getting everything else ready, not sure ill have the time/patience to learn how to use a smoker  I could still pick it up on Friday after dropping my brother in law at the airport if that makes it easier.
> 
> Ive got 120 acres of trees and several chainsaws if thats any help for smoking chips, or I can pick up some more in Coffs from TCB if you reckon we will need them.


That'd be awesome if you could grab it Friday, then I'll trek out early saturday and get her on, then come back to Sawtell to check out the chilli fest before we start in the afternoon
I'll flick you my mobile/address and organise the time


----------



## shaunous (30/6/14)

I get plastic beer cups from the local Wholesaler, and have a heap in the shed already, 50+, i'll bring them with me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

Actually...I have a bag of Ironbark shavings from a saw mill up at Dundarabin.

Ironbark is an awsome smoking wood..


----------



## skelly22 (30/6/14)

Ok it looks like a lot of different foods have been covered: 
I will bring along some fish provided I can catch some (I better not rely on it!)
- a large bowl of coleslaw ( goes well with smoked pork shoulder with BBQ sauce on bread!)
- a tray of lasagne. Will cook it here and it can be eaten cold or warmed in oven

arghonaut- is there a list of things you need people to get to share to love? If so let us know and I will put my name down for some

Shane


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/14)

I have ordered 6doz flat bread rolls, pick up sat morning. That should give about 2 each


----------



## Arghonaut (1/7/14)

Awesome thanks stu. I'll do up a list of later of what people are bringing and what we need.


----------



## sp0rk (1/7/14)

Was talking to Matt from Country Brewer today and he's not sure if He'll still make it out after being broken into on friday
He may or may not come out for a little bit in the evening


----------



## Arghonaut (1/7/14)

Heres what i am aware of, let me know if I've missed anything or got it wrong:

Bringing:
sp0rk: spuds, smoker, hickory, charcoal, pork
Stu: 6 doz Bread rolls, 2x ducks, ironbark
Shaun: Sweet potatoes + some venison or other meat from freezer, plastic beer cups
Skelly: Coleslaw, lasagne, fish if possible
Argho + family: Pizzas, pork leg, 3x pumpkins, potato salad, 1kg superior bacon+ eggs (brekky), 2-3kg sausages, 6x smallish fish fillets, 1/2 a wheel of brie, garlic, (i have half a tonne of russian garlic in my shed, please no-one bring garlic )
Linc: Inferior bacon(Brekky)



Things needed:
a chook or two would be good.
Plastic plates + cutlery
If you like soft drinks/juice some of that, not stuff i normally drink 
Camp chairs: I have rounded up enough chairs for around the dining tables, but need chairs for around the fire.
If you have chooks an extra dozen eggs wouldn't go astray.
Baking Trays. I don't got enough for everything, ill get some of the disposable ally ones if necessary.
Arvo Snacks, I'll be doing half a wheel of garlic brie + pizza, some grapes and carrot sticks, the fish fillets from the smoker + bikkies. Any other snacky goodnesses are welcome.
DESSERT. I can arrange something, or if anyone wants to volunteer let me know.
Condiments... What do we want to go with everything? Does the smoking leave you with drippings for making gravy?



Sleeping Arrangements:

We'll figure this out once all are here, but the options are:

I have a loft space, its a low ceiling (190cm or so at the peak, 45 degree walls), 9m x 5m with a dividing wall about 1/3 of the way down. Its a steep stair/ladder up into it. Theres a queen bed at one end that Brew Matt and his Mrs have claimed. There is a double foam mattress and single airbed in the other end that are unclaimed.

Theres plenty of places for swags in the loft (if the ladder aint an issue) and in the lounge room.

There is one 3 seater and a 2 seater couch in the lounge also. There is a wood heater in a lounge that keeps that area and the loft warm.

Im going to stick my kids in my room, so their rooms are also available, but they are pretty small, 3x3 metres, one with a toddler bed, one with a single bed, and no doors (we are still building ).

Plus can always pitch a tent.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/14)

I will grab some fruit,watermelon,carrots and other stuff for the kids on the way in.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/14)

Sleeping... Will bring a matress and sleeping bags for the kids

I will prob be last man standing so will bring something.


----------



## shaunous (1/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I will prob be last man standing so will bring something.


Is that a dare Stu, your on!

Well, just come inside from the freezing cold and have the Nissan mostly back together, well the hard parts like crank sprocket, timing belt etc. waiting on a few more parts, but we're on. Also drank another non primed beer, Yay! 

Have we figured out swap numbers yet? Or at least what we should safely be bringing +/- a couple.


----------



## Arghonaut (1/7/14)

Swappers that i know of:

Me
Shaun
Stu
Sp0rk
eungai
linc
skelly

Ive kept a box of 15 tallies to swap. 

Be good to bring a few bottles extra for the non swapping punters to sample


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/14)

Arghonaut said:


> Swappers that i know of:
> 
> Me
> Shaun
> ...


No swap beer. 

Have just got my brew mojo back...have yet to brew.

Need grainz...neeeeeed graainz


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/14)

But..I am going to order some yeast...

Share and share alike my friends..


----------



## Arghonaut (1/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> No swap beer.
> 
> Have just got my brew mojo back...have yet to brew.
> 
> Need grainz...neeeeeed graainz


Look forward to the 3am brew session where we decide a 100% black malt hallertau IPA is a good idea.


----------



## Arghonaut (1/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> But..I am going to order some yeast...
> 
> Share and share alike my friends..


Have hops. Will trade for duck and bread rolls


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/14)

You forgot the the 50 IBU 1min Nelson Sav addition


----------



## Arghonaut (1/7/14)

Nelson Sav in one cube, piss in the other("Carney hopped"), bet you can't tell the difference


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/14)

The "Tod Carney" self hoping cube


----------



## Brew Matt (1/7/14)

Arghonaut said:


> Swappers that i know of:
> 
> Me
> Shaun
> ...


Updated swap list

Argonaut
Shaun
Stu
Sp0rk
eungai
linc
skelly
Brew Matt


----------



## Arghonaut (2/7/14)

Brew Matt said:


> Updated swap list
> 
> Argonaut
> Shaun
> ...


----------



## sp0rk (2/7/14)

I was going to offer to bring my keg cooler for anyone bringing a keg, but with how cool it's been the last week or 2, I really don't think we'll need it...
I'm going to try and drop into Mother's Milk this afternoon after work (provided I don't ruin myself at the gym in my lunch break) and have a chat about the brew day
Might make that our next meeting


----------



## Arghonaut (3/7/14)

Yeah that'd be cool, did you chat to him?

You have work tomorrow? what time is a good time to pick up the smoker? Ill base the rest of my day around that. My number was in the directions i pm'ed you, give me a call or shoot me an sms.

Doing the final shop in Coffs tomorrow, ill grab the plastic plates, bowls and cutlery, and a bunch of ally baking trays. Going to just do a giant apple crumble for dessert with ice cream and fresh custard. Gravy will be made from some/all of the roasting we are doing.

From the list earlier, people still need to bring camping chairs, drinks, and any additional snacks & condiments if wanted.


----------



## sp0rk (3/7/14)

I'm at work all tomorrow, but I live exactly 3km from work so I can zip out any time to come help load it up 
I'll flick you an SMS during my lunch break with address and whatnot

Yeah, I dropped into Mother's Milk for a chat yesterday afternoon
They have a basement type thing under the shop that leads out into their beer garden (that the council were rude enough to say no to being used) that we can brew in, and then ferment in the stainless conical in the shop
Courtney's HLT is a little small, but I guess if I bring mine we should be able to knock out 50L batches
Courtney was saying he'd be up for friday or saturday night brew nights, maybe once a month or so, then have that beer either in bottles or on tap for the next meeting
So I guess maybe fridays for the locals and then every few months we could do a saturday for the out of towners
We were talking about it serving as pilot brews for a possible bigger brew through one of the local micros, we'll see how it pans out


----------



## Arghonaut (3/7/14)

sp0rk said:


> I'm at work all tomorrow, but I live exactly 3km from work so I can zip out any time to come help load it up
> I'll flick you an SMS during my lunch break with address and whatnot
> 
> Yeah, I dropped into Mother's Milk for a chat yesterday afternoon
> ...


Nice, that'd be fun. I now have a 150L stainless pot with tap + lid that i could bring too.

Just had a thought, anyone wanting to trade/buy/steal grain in saturday, make sure you bring a container for it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/7/14)

Does anyone have about 50gm of Saaz I could borrow. I want it for a 15min addition in a Coopers Pale Ale kit. That will get me by untill I get my new tun,kettle & mill stand build.


----------



## sp0rk (3/7/14)

I don't have any, but if no one has any to offer, I can grab some from Country Brewer and bring it out on saturday if you want


----------



## Arghonaut (3/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Does anyone have about 50gm of Saaz I could borrow. I want it for a 15min addition in a Coopers Pale Ale kit. That will get me by untill I get my new tun,kettle & mill stand build.


I have Hallertau and Tettnang if you want a sub. Plus PoR, Willamette, Northern Brewer & Cluster. All in excess amounts.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/7/14)

Really want Saaz.

I will get sp0rk to grab me some.


----------



## sp0rk (3/7/14)

Too easy, will drop in on my way home this afternoon and grab it


----------



## Arghonaut (3/7/14)

Bought a bunch of plastic plates + cutlery, ally baking trays and 1kg of bello bacon today.

Doing the final grocery shop tomorrow in Coffs.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/7/14)

Picked up the ducks this arvo


----------



## shaunous (3/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Really want Saaz.
> I will get sp0rk to grab me some.


As in Czech Saaz?

I got some Stu, it's about 3 year old, but always frozen.

EDIT: Sounds like sp0rk got u some.


----------



## Lincoln2 (3/7/14)

1. Just to be totally up front and honest, Kyogle bacon is actually tofu that has been processed, shaped, painted and flavoured so it's almost indistinguishable from the real thing. You'll be pleasantly surprised!

1.1 I'll try and organise some local salami and cheese for nibblies, although it sounds as though there will be enough food to sink a battleship.

2. My milk stout is only 8 days old and I'm not 100% happy with the carbonation but I'm bringing it to swap anyways, albeit with a 2 week embargo suggestion. Surely we can drink slightly flat, christmas pudding/sherry flavoured *black *beer at approx 8-9% abv? Sack up and scull or mix for a great black & tan.

3. What's the overnight temperature doing around Bello? I plan on sleeping outdoors in the swag. Will I need my thermal jammies?

4. We're leaving God's country and heading south at approx 1130 hrs with an ETA of 1600-1700 hrs. We're heading through Grafton-corruption, down the highway, through Coughs, then up Waterfall Way. If anyone needs a lift or carriage of gear, let me know. Space is a bit ltd; probably 1 adult & gear or equivalent in supplies.

4.1 Is there a back way from Grafton down through the bush?

5. A few more members are keen so we've organised a minibus and there'll be about 15 of us rocking up. Party on dudes!!

6. Two of the above points are fiction.


----------



## Arghonaut (3/7/14)

Lincoln2 said:


> 3. What's the overnight temperature doing around Bello? I plan on sleeping outdoors in the swag. Will I need my thermal jammies?


Been getting down to 4-5 degrees. We had one frost last week.

Room for swags on the floor inside if its too chilly. Got some big fat logs to burn so the fire outside should keep going through the night too.


----------



## shaunous (4/7/14)

Im swagging also, and i've stole one off my brother that I will fit in, my 15yr old saddle back swag is getting the flick, no more fetal postions all night long.

Regarding our transport Stu, we are heading to Bello in the Patrol  Still havnt put it all back together yet, but the tricky bits and rare parts i had to ship in are all here and installed, which leaves me broke as a chip for Grafton July Race Week 
I have an Engel Fridge and a big esky, i'll sort through my meats and bring a heap, and if its to much, i'll eat it through the week.

I have a carton of Coopers Dr Tims tinnies to bring, should make up for most of us having green beers to swap 

I'll put my final list of what I am bringing up this arvo, when I start to pack and we'll see where we are at.


----------



## Arghonaut (4/7/14)

I'll confirm with the last couple maybes this morning so we know final numbers.


----------



## sp0rk (4/7/14)

And the smoker is picked up 
Well, we'll be eating now, thanks again Arghonaut for picking it up
Do I still need to grab a carton, or is everyone bringing a couple of things to drink?
I'm a little skint this week, so if I do grab a carton, it's gonna be like hammer & tongs or Tun


----------



## Brew Matt (4/7/14)

sp0rk said:


> And the smoker is picked up
> Well, we'll be eating now, thanks again Arghonaut for picking it up
> Do I still need to grab a carton, or is everyone bringing a couple of things to drink?
> I'm a little skint this week, so if I do grab a carton, it's gonna be like hammer & tongs or Tun


I think we should all bring a couple of bottles to share, and skip the hammer & tong 

I may have a keg of something good to bring, depending on whether the facilities exist to tap it (not sure what type of a keg it is yet).


----------



## Brew Matt (4/7/14)

Would anyone be interested in watching/participating in a force carb demonstration?

I have 'mastered' the technique, but feel the result is not satisfactory, and perhaps there may be someone in attendance able to offer some advise.


----------



## Arghonaut (4/7/14)

Ive given it a go using the Ross method a few times, but my regulator is shit and you can't tell what pressure its at once it goes above ~200kpa thanks to a wonky dial. So i usually tend to do a few bursts till it seems about right carb wise. Be keen to see someone else give it a go.

Nowadays i just stick at at around 200kpa for about 24 hours then back to serving pressure and its good to go after a day or two.

In terms of pouring facilities, i have a picnic tap + soda stream with pin lock disconnects, that can be shared with the keg i will have on tap. I have two chest freezers that will be at fridge temps for bottles and/or kegs.

Confirmed numbers are 22 adults 9 kids. There are a couple of other people i have mentioned it to at some point that may or may not turn up 

Today i picked up a 3.5kg corned beef, a whole chook, and some cheese and biccies, and some basil, ham pepperoni and stuff for pizzas.

So food wise:


sp0rk: spuds, smoker, hickory, charcoal, pork
Stu: 6 doz Bread rolls, 2x ducks, ironbark
Shaun: Sweet potatoes + some venison or other meat from freezer, plastic beer cups
Skelly: Coleslaw, lasagne, fish if possible
Argho + family: Plastic plates + cutlery, Pizzas, corned beef, pork leg, 3x pumpkins, 1kg superior bacon+ eggs (brekky) 6x smallish fish fillets, 1/2 a wheel of brie, blue cheese, aged cheddar, apple crumble, fresh custard, ice-cream, gravy, garlic, (i have half a tonne of russian garlic in my shed, please no-one bring garlic )
Linc: Inferior bacon(Brekky) + maybe some local cheese/meats
BrewMatt: Fresh lime pie + potato salad.

I reckon for the numbers we have plenty of food, if bringing anything not mentioned above, make it liquid!

sp0rk i reckon skip the pork you were gonna get and just grab a carton if you can spare the $$.


----------



## sp0rk (4/7/14)

Sure we've got enough meat?
If we're certain we've got enough grub, I'll grab a carton of Fat Yak or CPA from Dan's then
I'll bring my beer gun and sodastream/regulator setup as well, we can chuck that into one of the chestys
I've done Ross' force carbing method plenty of times, I can give a hand with that 
I'll bring a couple of bags of chips and some salsa out too (got heaps left from my b'day party the other week)


----------



## Arghonaut (4/7/14)

2 ducks, a chook, corned beef and a leg of pork, probably 10kg there.... plus fish, lasagne and whatever shaunous brings, yeah i reckon we'll be good


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/14)

Mmm....never tried Dr Tims.


Lincoln...if you go up the mountain to Dorrigo, then head down thru Tyringham/Dundarabin/Nymboida you come back thru Grafton. Its a pretty good drive, but there is about 30km of seriously twisty stuff that does not mix well with hangovers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/14)

Brew Matt said:


> Would anyone be interested in watching/participating in a force carb demonstration?
> 
> I have 'mastered' the technique, but feel the result is not satisfactory, and perhaps there may be someone in attendance able to offer some advise.


Im gathering that is not the same as shot gunning a tinnie......


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/14)

shaunous said:


> As in Czech Saaz?
> 
> I got some Stu, it's about 3 year old, but always frozen.
> 
> EDIT: Sounds like sp0rk got u some.


Ill take some. Its going to only be for a kit..

I will use sporks for a real beer

You can never have to much Saaz


----------



## Arghonaut (4/7/14)

Mmmm saaz.

Speaking of booze, the mrs is doing some mulled wine too if you are so inclined, 3 bottles of red worth.


----------



## Arghonaut (4/7/14)

I have managed to pull together enough dining chairs, but still need chairs for outside around the fire. If anyone can bring some that would be excellent, otherwise we will get creative with a chainsaw and some slabs of timber once some of you are here to lend a hand.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/14)

I am pretty handy with the old Stihl...


----------



## shaunous (4/7/14)

How many chainsaw's do we need, I have 4, and whirl em all around like chop sticks 

But seriously I have a few camp chairs I'll bring, me and Stu should be leaving Grafton at 11am.


----------



## sp0rk (4/7/14)

Well, just cracked a case swap beer and she's a gusher  i may have an infection 
I'll bring a couple of bottles of my kegged pale ale as well to make up for it


----------



## Arghonaut (4/7/14)

shaunous said:


> How many chainsaw's do we need, I have 4, and whirl em all around like chop sticks


Excellent, our late night entertainment is sorted  My trusty magnum and farm boss will keep us out of trouble....assuming i get around to sharpening them.....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/14)

ooohhh...A Magnum...

Can we annoy the folk in the next valley at about 11pm....then again at about 6am...

There real loud if the exhuast " accidently" comes off..


----------



## Arghonaut (4/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> ooohhh...A Magnum...
> 
> Can we annoy the folk in the next valley at about 11pm....then again at about 6am...
> 
> There real loud if the exhuast " accidently" comes off..


If you can do it without my missus coming out and flaying you, sure


----------



## Brew Matt (4/7/14)

sp0rk said:


> Well, just cracked a case swap beer and she's a gusher  i may have an infection
> I'll bring a couple of bottles of my kegged pale ale as well to make up for it





sp0rk said:


> Well, just cracked a case swap beer and she's a gusher  i may have an infection
> I'll bring a couple of bottles of my kegged pale ale as well to make up for it


I am still to bottle mine due to carbonation issues, so plan to have counter pressure filler to bottle some there if you want to bring some empty bottles and do the same.


----------



## shaunous (4/7/14)

Well here is my current meat situation, not as much venison as I thought, but let me know before 11am tomorrow if we need more.

500g Venison
1x Frozen Aldi Chook
10x Home Grown Beef Snags
2kg bone in Pork Leg

Approx 8 sweet potatoes


----------



## shaunous (4/7/14)

Now, do we need my Aldi smoker?


----------



## shaunous (4/7/14)

Meat All up;

--Dinner--
2x Ducks
2x Chooks
2kg Pork Leg, Bone in, 
Pork Leg (Argho)
1x Pork Roast (sp0rk)
Pizza's
3.5kg Corned Beef
Lasagne
Fish Fillets
??Fish (Shane)


----------



## Arghonaut (4/7/14)

shaunous said:


> Well here is my current meat situation, not as much venison as I thought, but let me know before 11am tomorrow if we need more.
> 
> 500g Venison
> 1x Frozen Aldi Chook
> ...


Those will round out the meats nicely , esp the pork leg. Probably don't need the chook but bring it along to cook if you want.

There will probably be enough room for the meat in sp0rks, but we have quite a bit of veg too, wouldn't hurt to bring yours.


----------



## shaunous (4/7/14)

So we have 7 swappers

I have 9 beers worth swapping, so that's lucky. The rest are flat as a tac, but still drinkable.

I've never rapid force carbed a beer Matty, so I can't help ya mate sorry, can't be that hard though, we'll all figure it out between us


----------



## shaunous (4/7/14)

Arghonaut said:


> Those will round out the meats nicely , esp the pork leg. Probably don't need the chook but bring it along to cook if you want.
> 
> There will probably be enough room for the meat in sp0rks, but we have quite a bit of veg too, wouldn't hurt to bring yours.


So throw the frozen chook back in the freezer?


----------



## Arghonaut (4/7/14)

shaunous said:


> So throw the frozen chook back in the freezer?


Yeah i reckon. Don't think there will be any shortage of food


----------



## shaunous (4/7/14)

Arghonaut said:


> Yeah i reckon. Don't think there will be any shortage of food


The freezer it is


----------



## sp0rk (4/7/14)

shaunous said:


> Meat All up;
> 
> --Dinner--
> 2x Ducks
> ...


I'm not bringing the pork, I bought Fat Yak instead


----------



## Arghonaut (5/7/14)

Ill be pretty busy getting things ready this morning, so give me a call or sms if needed, probably won't get a chance to check back on here till later. Otherwise, see y'all when you get here.


----------



## Brew Matt (5/7/14)

If anyone has a suitable fitting to allow a counter pressure filler to connect to a single gas bottle can you please bring it along.


----------



## Beerbeard (6/7/14)

Thanks all for a great night of beer and meats 

Scott
KGB


----------



## shaunous (6/7/14)

Great night lads, what a feast, woulda made the Roman Gods jealous.


----------



## Arghonaut (6/7/14)

I turned all the leftover pumpkin sweet potato and potato into a tasty soup with chives + sour cream, easy dinner!

Had an awesome time, good effort by everyone, that was a hell of a lot of delicious food.

Looking forward to cracking some of the swap beers during the week.... feeling a bit hungover tonight


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/7/14)

Did you cook the spare duck,

Epic night, good to catch up with you all.

Looks like the bacon bacon comp was a dead heat


----------



## shaunous (6/7/14)

The bacon judge skelly skelly skelly skelly skelly wasn't around to taste, to busy sleeping in his own comfy bed


----------



## sp0rk (7/7/14)

Had an awesome time gents, many good foods and good beers were had
Looking forward to doing it bigger and better for next year 
Thanks again to Arghonaut and Mrs Arghonaut for hosting, you two are the greatest!


----------



## shaunous (7/7/14)

Arghonaut said:


> I turned all the leftover pumpkin sweet potato and potato into a tasty soup with chives + sour cream, easy dinner!


That sounds like an awesome soup mate.

Big thanks to you and Missus Arghonaut, huge effort and great job. (Except for maybe the size you cut the firewood, i've seen smaller logs on a timber jinker that was loaded with a 20t excavator)


----------



## skelly22 (8/7/14)

Arghonaut said:


> I turned all the leftover pumpkin sweet potato and potato into a tasty soup with chives + sour cream, easy dinner!
> 
> Had an awesome time, good effort by everyone, that was a hell of a lot of delicious food.
> 
> Looking forward to cracking some of the swap beers during the week.... feeling a bit hungover tonight


Many thanks to our hosts for the night- it was great fun and very generous of them, and well done to everyone for pitching in!!



Good to catch up guys!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/7/14)

MY kids want to came back next year. h34r:


----------

